# Move Roamio Pro 3TB to Plus



## filovirus (Aug 22, 2013)

If I move a used 3TB drive from my Pro to my Plus, can I expect it to wipe the disk?

Thanks,
Jerold


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

filovirus said:


> If I move a used 3TB drive from my Pro to my Plus, can I expect it to wipe the disk?
> 
> Thanks,
> Jerold


NO, you have to clear the disk by using quick erase that you can get from the WD web sight, it may boot but you would have to do a C&D all, and I still not sure that the software is exactly the same, be safe and do a quick erase on the drive.


----------

